# Wanting to move to the big leagues



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Well after a season in a 10' Pelican, coming up on my 1 year anniversary in my 12' Pescador, I am ready to begin the process of moving to the big leagues. Wont be making the move to one until AT LEAST December, possibly even 2015. Reason being is that I will be using this refund check + some savings to start the knot tying process... Although Blake R. has been putting up quite a good argument on why to wait for the ring and go ahead and step up my Yak game lol :whistling: . I know I want to move into a Hobie, just not sure if I want to jump into an Outback or a PA. At 6'2" and 230ish, room is something I require (I looked like an Elephant on a tricycle in that Pelican, ask Blake R.). When it comes to fishing out of the Yak I like to do it all: Inshore, Offshore, Trolling, Bottom Bumping, anything you can think of. Really just trying to start my thought process early so I can set my monthly savings goals as well as keep an eye out for awesome deals. I'm hoping which ever one I get into I will be set for A LONG time. So, everyone that fishes out of these two particular Yaks, would you mind giving me the Pros and Cons of your rig. Along with everyone's responses Ill be perusing the review section. Thank you in advance and help me make this IMPORTANT decision :thumbsup: .


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't really give no pros and cons on a hobie just yet but i can tell you that i used to do every kind of fishing you described from a pompano 120 from west marine and I'm the same height and weight and never had no problem so i think either way you go outback or pa you will be happy. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

If it were me I would go with the outback.. only because I dont have a way to haul something as massive as the pa.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

spencer618 said:


> If it were me I would go with the outback.. only because I dont have a way to haul something as massive as the pa.


Shoot I spent $30 on a rack and i hauled this beast from Spanish fort on I 10 doing 70mph the whole time and it didn't flinch now getting it off is another story I haven't done it by myself yet but I heard of people just putting a bathroom rug on the trunk and just slide it on and off 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

We call that dedication lol


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I had the outback and loved everything about it except the seat when fishing 6-8hrs at a time. Recently bought a PA14 and love it! Had to buy a trailer for it though. The outback I just hauled around in my truck with a bed extender. If they would design the outback with the advantage seat that would be the one I would want. I am 6'1 190lbs. PA is much more comfortable for long periods and a ton of storage. Just my .02.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk



looks better w/ a deer on it brother!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey bro, I wasn't trying to talk you out of it. I was just making sure you knew all your options, so you could make the best decision financially.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Since you said that you like to do it all, I think I would go with the PA. Once you pick up a few fish, offshore, you are going to be adding weight and you need something that can handle the extra weight without getting dodgy. 

One other thing is that I don't think you can lose money on a PA. 

Finally, the number one pro of the Pro is that your back is going to thank you after putting in a full day. You want to have enough left in the tank to load the boat.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an Outback and would love to move up to a PA. They make the PA in a 12 foot if you are worried about the hauling the yak.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm forgoing the advice on the yak and offering my advice on the "other topic". Once you're engaged, your money becomes "y'all's money". Squirrel away as much money as possible a d NEVER tell her how much something you want actually costs. 

"My Biggest worry is that when I'm dead and gone, my wife will sell my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it." - Koos Brandt

Something to think about...

Beer


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

beeritself said:


> I'm forgoing the advice on the yak and offering my advice on the "other topic". Once you're engaged, your money becomes "y'all's money". Squirrel away as much money as possible a d NEVER tell her how much something you want actually costs.
> 
> "My Biggest worry is that when I'm dead and gone, my wife will sell my fishing gear for what I said I paid for it." - Koos Brandt
> 
> ...


This one understands.... I make sure she knows how much she has spent in the last 5 almost 6 years on hair cuts/ styles when she begins to get testy with prices.... (FYI I could have a fleet of outbacks for what she has spent).


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm 6'2, 240 & 51. I have an outback and love it, but after 5-6 hours you do feel it. I can stand in the outback, but no way would I try to stand and fish in it. If I had the extra $1000 I might have seriously considered the PA, but I seldom get the chance to fish for 8 hr so the outback was a great choice. No regrets.:thumbsup:


----------



## jokers10 (Jan 4, 2014)

yak_n_mike said:


> I'm 6'2, 240 & 51. I have an outback and love it, but after 5-6 hours you do feel it. I can stand in the outback, but no way would I try to stand and fish in it. If I had the extra $1000 I might have seriously considered the PA, but I seldom get the chance to fish for 8 hr so the outback was a great choice. No regrets.:thumbsup:



That is a good point that I hadn't even thought about. How much time will you be on the water? If you have a needy family, 1 to 2 hour trips may be all you have, and an outback would be fine. However someone like me, I can go out for 48 hours without anyone noticing. Glad I bought the PA.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

jokers10 said:


> That is a good point that I hadn't even thought about. How much time will you be on the water? If you have a needy family, 1 to 2 hour trips may be all you have, and an outback would be fine. However someone like me, I can go out for 48 hours without anyone noticing. Glad I bought the PA.


Have a girlfriend and no kids. I go fishing and she either goes to the beach with me or stays in town to do her own thing. So right now, I can disappear for 8-10 hours and not worry about neglecting a family. I know if I go PA I am going to buy used. Will help me save a few hundred. If not on the base prices at least taxes lol. Plus these thing hold value better than anything on the market, and most if not all of the guys on here that are selling take AMAZING care of their rigs. Plus, buying used not only helps the next guy upgrade but buying used allows to get a decent package deal put together a lot of the time.


----------



## Victodfria (Mar 6, 2014)

only because I dont have a way to haul something as massive as the pa.


----------



## deepsea (Jul 26, 2008)

I've had my PA12 for about 1 1/2 years now and can't say enough good things about it. I started off looking for an Outback mostly due to cost, but just happened to stumble into a great deal on the PA, so what the heck... Pretty much everything others have said is all true, the PA is bigger, heavier, bulkier and not as easy to handle as some of the others, but it is also more stable, more comfortable, has more storage and is easier to customize than a lot of the others. (Not to mention you can easily stand up and fish or stretch) I haven't taken mine all the way off shore yet so I can't speak about how it handles that, but I regularly fish the pass, bays, bayous, inland waters, etc. and it does great. Lots of Pros, and I suppose other than cost, the only Con for me would be that it does take a little more effort to haul around. I just haul mine in the back of my truck and with a Hobie plug in cart I haven't had any trouble getting anywhere I wanted to go. Love the PA, but I don't think you could go wrong with either choice. Good luck!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*OB is good*

I moved up to an OB from a Quest13 last fall and love it. I'm 52, 200lb's and 6'1. I bought one of those little air cushions after the first couple times out and it makes a huge difference. It doesn't do much for the back but the but is very happy now. I go offshore when I can and stay 5-7 hours. I'm ready to get out at that point but I'm not sorry for going out at all. I have to car top my boats on a Rav4 and one day will probably have a PA but will have to save up and do it when I can get a trailer. Your looking at about 1500 for a good used OB.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Demo,Demo,Demo. Try them all. I have a PA 14' and wish I would have tried others. Mine is just sitting on a trailer with no intentions of getting it wet again.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

ycanti, what don't you like about the pa14? just curious because you don't really ever hear anything bad about them


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I have an Outback and love it, but would seriously consider the new Slayer Propel were I to be buying new again. The number one thing i like about the Outback is being able to lift it over my head and set it on my car. That is certainly not happening with a PA. Were I to upgrade, it would be for the seat, and at the expense of a hitch for one of those slick little trailers.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Wallace, for one it's a beast to haul around. I have a 21qt ice chest I use as a live well and a Black Pac by Yak Attack on the back. I'm always fighting the yak. I guess those items create a sail effect. Takes a huge amount of room to turn them, on the Outback a couple of strokes and it turned, the PA needs room to spin. And forget trying to paddle one in the event of a drive failure. It's a great kayak, it's just not for me.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

that makes sense. thanks for the response!


----------



## pcfisher22 (Jan 11, 2014)

Started with an outback, loved it. Got a revo, don't care for it much unless I'm doing a really quick bay trip behind the house. Got a PA14 and haven't touched the other 2 since then. If you like the outback, then you will love the PA more. I put my PA14 in the back of my little s10 with no bed extender. Once you flip it on its side and put a cart in it the weight isnt an issue at all. Go PA and don't keep upgrading like me hah!


----------

